# GM Selling Every Volt It Can Build



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Through February 28, 2011, the company has sold 982 Chevrolet Volt electric hybrids.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

A quick calculation I did rounding to 1000 cars reveals that if each one replaces a car using 12 gallons a week, it is reducing imports by 40 barrels a day. That's a good start.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Its a good step in the right direction, but I wish they would stop calling it an electric car.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea I know it's not total electric but it's a hell of an alternative to a lead powered vehicle. I only got 30 miles per charge, a little more if I went easy on it. This is already 33% more than most lead vehicles, assuming most are like mine mileage wise. And if you need to go further you can, unlike mine. 

I expect in 5 years or so with all the world trying to boost energy density that we will have a 300+ mile range with a 300lb pack or maybe better. Add quick charging at gas stations and you've eliminated the need for petrol powered vehicles.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

with better batteries just pull the engine out . even with out improved batteries , still make a great ev .


----------

